# only going out at night or when it storms



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

I only like going out at night or when it rains hard it's like I have less chance of being seen


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you sure it's because you don't want to be seen? Or is it because you sir are...... a vampire!


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol quick post a pic of garlic! I find myself more at ease also during night time but i think it has to do more with there being less people than me liking to bask in darkness. I guess you could try going out a bit earlier every day and work your way up to daylight til youre comfortable there.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Same reason I like the rain. Everyone minds their own business like they ****ing should.


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

I like going out at night because I'm not normally obligated to be doing anything and when it storms usually the same reason. Also, I just generally prefer Storms and Night to Day because there are less people and there is often an enchanting spiritual quality to Night time and something very mellowing about a storm. It's might right to go out at night or during a storm if I so chose. I like that as well. I just really like thunderstorms so more explanation is needed and the moon and stars. And just because I generally prefer to be alone (not lonely) but alone that is I don't like a lot of people around for reasons spiritual and mental that's okay too some people need and love a lot of people some don't and we shouldn't be ostrasized for that's how we were made and for good reason.


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

blinds8 said:


> I like going out at night because I'm not normally obligated to be doing anything and when it storms usually the same reason. Also, I just generally prefer Storms and Night to Day because there are less people and there is often an enchanting spiritual quality to Night time and something very mellowing about a storm. It's might right to go out at night or during a storm if I so chose. I like that as well. I just really like thunderstorms so more explanation is needed and the moon and stars. And just because I generally prefer to be alone (not lonely) but alone that is I don't like a lot of people around for reasons spiritual and mental that's okay too some people need and love a lot of people some don't and we shouldn't be ostrasized for that's how we were made and for good reason.


Thats great, you pretty much explained me.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

i know what you mean. I LOVE to go out on long, solitary walks around the vast countryside surrounding my home, in the early hours of the morning, especially during really harsh weather conditions. 

I just love the stillness, tranquility and silence... It's amazing.


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

I just went for a walk in the snow. There was absolutely no one around. It was so relaxing! 

Not to bring up the vampire thing again :afr, but taking walks in cemeteries has the same effect for me. They're like parks, but with no people. European ones, at least.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I only ever go out at night, it's definitely because there's less people, not gonna act like it's not... 

And I also LOVE the rain, when it rains or snows heavily I actually really get the urge to go outside cause I know less people are outside then. It's my only time to see the things I somewhat enjoy outside like looking at the moon/sky, taking walks, and just chillin outside once in a while.

I love "bad" weather and late nights.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I LOVE stormy weather... I always have. rain, snow, whatever. I definitely would feel more confident during a storm.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I do the same. I really like going for long walks deeper into the suburbs at night. Especially while it's raining and hardly anybody is on the sidewalks. Very peaceful.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I like working at night.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

I definitely prefer nighttime and stormy/gloomy days because of the same reason. Which is why i loved today


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the rain too. It feels like a shield of low visibility. 

Though I fear coming across people at night, they might be drunk or up to no good.


----------



## Ljudumilu (Feb 2, 2012)

LainToWired said:


> I love the rain too. It feels like a shield of low visibility.
> 
> *Though I fear coming across people at night, they might be drunk or up to no good.*


Same for me... going outside at night is nice when there's no-one about, but when you do see someone


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

You're not alone, most of the people you see walking around at night are thinking exactly the same thing.

I used to go walking with my dogs in the pouring down rain and thunder just to get some peace and quiet and to be at one with nature. People idolise the countryside of other countries but don't realise the beauty of what's 'in their own backyard' so to speak. It's saddening, but it's better that way because I get to talk entire mountains by myself whenever I like.

Hence my username.
Doing these things that would seem absolutely bat shi- crazy to other people....helps me put my thoughts into perspective.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I love stormy nights indoors snuggled in bed. Outside, not so much. I'm not interested in becoming a lightning death statistic. Or getting soaking wet and buffeted by winds.

Walking at night in calm weather is really nice as long as there are no creeps around. But even then I have been stopped by cops asking me if I live in the area.


----------



## CaseyM (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been like this for twenty years. Even married and with a kid, I avoid people and hate going into stores. It sucks .


----------



## LeMuet (Jan 28, 2012)

I am also a nightbird.
Even if I can really appreciate some sunny moments, it is often at the close of the day. At least during the afternoon. 
I don't like morning.
(It reminds me the 70s song "Night Prowler" by AC/DC.
As a non-english-speaking I have never really cared about the lyrics.
Just this song makes me feel _"the thrill of the nigth"_!)

And I love to be in the storm too.
When I am surrounded by raging nature the storm in my head stops.
I find it calming.


----------

